# The Big Hoot in Birmingham



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 25, 2015)

Owls! Lots of them!

http://thebighoot.co.uk

Had great fun wandering around today with aqua and our kids. 39 found so far.







What was also nice was seeing just how many other groups and individuals were out enjoying them as well,lots of strangers chatting and so on


----------



## aqua (Jul 26, 2015)

I've found 51  catch up old boy


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 26, 2015)

I saw one of them in New Street and wondered what it was for. I preferred the cows they had in Manchester and other cities a few years back - probably because they're larger and more striking.


----------



## aqua (Jul 26, 2015)

Some of then are stunning  I'll keep owls over cows thanks


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 26, 2015)

I really enjoyed owl spotting.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 26, 2015)

I walked from New St to Snow Hill and had a breather in the Cathedral Grounds where I saw one of these staring at me.

I think it was him that told me to go have a pint in The Old Contemptibles


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 26, 2015)

aqua said:


> Some of then are stunning  I'll keep owls over cows thanks


But owls don't make meat, milk, leather and free fertiliser.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 26, 2015)

Actually, I suppose technically you could eat owl meat and make leather from it, but they're probably a protected bird. I don't know how much they shit, but I suspect it's not as much as a cow.


----------



## aqua (Jul 26, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Actually, I suppose technically you could eat owl meat and make leather from it, but they're probably a protected bird. I don't know how much they shit, but I suspect it's not as much as a cow.


When are we meeting btw?


----------



## kebabking (Jul 27, 2015)

BCBlues said:


> ...I think it was him that told me to go have a pint in The Old Contemptibles



theres a blast from the past - we use to meet up there for climbing club drinkies. 

the owls were good, the kids liked them, though being an old fart i thought too many of them were covered in graffiti in a vain attempt to justify getting a grant from some 'yoof' art engagement quango... 

not been into brum for years - despite only living 35 mins away - its probably true that its no longer just a toilet. now its a building site with toilet round the edges.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 8, 2015)

We are going to bimble round Brum doing this tomorrow. My friend is the artist behind 'Owl By Night' AKA 'disco owl'.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm up in Brum for a few days, saw two at the junction of New St and Corporation St when I came out of the station.

Didn't realise there were so many


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 25, 2015)

blossie33 said:


> I'm up in Brum for a few days, saw two at the junction of New St and Corporation St when I came out of the station.
> 
> Didn't realise there were so many



There are 89. There is a map of them here 

http://thebighoot.co.uk/trail/


----------



## aqua (Aug 25, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> There are 89. There is a map of them here
> 
> http://thebighoot.co.uk/trail/


There's more than that. 89 big owls, loads (100 I think) small ones!


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks! I was in town on Monday morning and saw a few more, including the room with quite a few in the Museum and Art Gallery


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 26, 2015)

aqua said:


> There's more than that. 89 big owls, loads (100 I think) small ones!



I'm not prepared to go round and count them so Ill take your word for it


----------



## aqua (Aug 26, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I'm not prepared to go round and count them so Ill take your word for it


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 28, 2016)

Bump for this one still lurking in Summerfield Park (up by Dudley Rd Hospital)



Ow long do you think hes gonna stay there


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice.  

We've got a host of Oor Wullies in Dundee.






I think I prefer the owls.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 28, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Nice.
> 
> We've got a host of Oor Wullies in Dundee.
> 
> ...


My dad would love that!

If he didn't hate travelling, walking and wasn't a cynical bastard. Other than that though...


----------

